
Show HN: Instabug launched the bug tracker optimized for mobile apps - okgabr
http://instabug.com/#.U4YUN6L9huw.hackernews
======
instamour
Ahh, our great neighbor during the San Francisco Launch Event. We are glad to
see your company grow! Until Next time!

~~~
okgabr
what a nice coincidence to meet again, here! Thanks buddy.

------
bassemfayek
congrats... looks neat!

~~~
okgabr
thanks man!

